# After 13 years i started to clean the underside/chassis of my 89 corvette



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

After 13 years i now have an inspection pit in my garage so i decided that in my free time i will start to clean the underside of the vette. 
In the 13 years iv'e had it its never been cleaned and most probably its never had a wash in its entire life. Anyways i'll let the pics do the talking.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Started a bit of cleaning on the chassis rails

























































Then i started to tidy up the back part

















Then i started to tidy up under the engine and front suspension

















































This is by no means finished, for now i just cleaned it from most of the oils and gunk from 25 years that accumulated. When i have more free time i'll start detailing it and polishing all the aluminum parts.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Cant wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice project, always nice to have a clean underside!!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

It obviously doesn't rain very often in Malta, and no road salt to contend with as that underbody is in remarkably good nick,considering the age of the vehicle.

That said you've done a really good clean up. :thumb:


----------



## chngln (Jan 23, 2014)

Good job 

Looking forward to wait


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and looks like it coming up well so far


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is looking good.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nice this is a job i'm doing next year on the reliant. It will take a long time.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks good, have you been digging the inspection pit in your garage by hand as it's taken 13 years !


----------

